# Police Intimidation 101



## tallhorseman

Four times in the past I’ve had cops want to search my gear. I always refuse because I venomously oppose unwarranted searches…and I’m usually carrying some grass with me. Now let’s clarify something here. An unwarranted search is not being searched without the paperwork from a judge. An unwarranted search is any search, judges’ permission or not, when the cop didn’t have a good reason to search you. Like a strong, distinct smell of Sativa, emanating from your pack, or a witness claiming that you are carrying a weapon.

The first time a cop asked for permission to search my gear was in the late eighties in College Park, GA. When I told the cop what I thought of unwarranted searches, he actually apologized, told me that he agreed, and let me go. 

It didn’t happen again until after 2000, and this time the cop wasn’t nearly as cooperative. Somewhere in the nineties our government began to deemphasize “Protect and Serve” and emphasize “Be business-like in your pursuit of possible reasons to fine anyone possible” So this one called for back-up, hand-cuffed me, sat me in his patrol car, told me he was going to get a warrant, etc., etc,

This is pretty much standard operating procedure these days. 

They hand-cuff you to solidify the illusion that you are not in control (It’s a mind game that a psychologist came up with. Police departments role-play these scenarios like they’re kinky sexual experiences). 

They then tell you that if you have something illegal that it would BENEFIT you to cooperate because if you do the officer will speak on your behalf when you INEVITABLY go to court (Which is a Lie because a police officer has almost no influence over a district attorney, and a DA’s job depends on convictions, not lenience). 

They then tell you that they are going to the other car to procure a warrant or a drug dog (Which is usually a Lie because judges are usually busy and lazy, and don’t like extra paperwork, and most police departments don’t have K-9 dogs, although most have cars marked K-9 for intimidation sake). 

Then they leave you to sweat while they go chat with the other cop. Then after about thirty minutes…or how ever long it takes them to circle-jerk each another, they come tell you that the warrant/dog is in route. (Which is almost always another lie) and that they will give you ONE MORE CHANCE to be cooperative. It’s Police Trickery 101.

Several things can happen next. Many dumb-asses relinquish their rights and submit to a search. This is the wrong thing to do whether you have anything questionable in your pack or not. If you DON’T have anything questionable in your pack, it’s going to be REALLY rewarding to watch a cop waste an hour of his time for nothing, and then with a red face and blood vessels poking out of his forehead have to let you go on your merry way. If you ARE in possession of something illegal, you might as well make the asshole work for it.

In December I was stopped again…the fourth time. It was aggravating, and I didn’t want to fool with the cop, but I had no choice, so I decided I was going to step my game up. 

It started off textbook.

“What do you carry in there?”

“Oh, I just carry camping gear.”

“Any weapons or drugs?”

“No.” I was lying on both counts.

“Do you mind if I look around in there?”


Once again, I couldn’t do it. But I didn’t want to go through the same routine. So I said to the cop, “Let me ask you something, if I agree to let you search my pack in return for a ride to the county line, would that be considered bribery?”

He laughed, “I don’t think so, but I’m not giving you a ride”.

“What about a cheeseburger and a soda, I’m sort of hungry. I’ll let you search my stuff if you’ll hook me up with a cheeseburger and a soda”.

The dude looked at me like I had lost my mind, “You’re kiddin, right?”

“No, I figure since unwarranted searches are illegal, but I don’t have anything to hide, we could compromise. You help me out with a ride, or a meal, and I’ll let you satisfy your curiosity”.

To shorten the story, the cop gave me the ride. We talked about football, deer hunting, etc. I thickened my southern accent to sound more like a good-ole-boy. When we got to the county line, I thanked him, retrieved my pack from the back seat, said goodbye and thanks, and started walking again. He didn’t say another word about searching it.

And if he had, I would have still made him get a warrant. Nothing had changed.

So, thank you sheriffs dept. for transporting me, my pack, and fourteen grams of primo eight miles to the next county.

Let's do it again sometime.:fuckoff:


----------



## pillowtron

haha, nice story! its pretty great that he ended up not searching you and giving you AND your drugs a ride, that made me smile.


----------



## mbgeorge

good info and good story tall i enjoyed it


----------



## Beegod Santana

As of about 2 yrs ago the surpreme court ruled that a police officer has a right to search you for weapons at any time, whether or not he has any reason to suspect that you're carrying one. They also ruled that whatever they find during the search, weapon or otherwise, they have the right to charge you with. The whole "no I do not consent to a search" still works sometimes, but its not a free pass anymore. Basically if they really want to search you, you're gonna get searched.


----------



## BUMJUG

man i repeat "with all due respect to law enforcement i do not concent to your searching of me or my property"....usually ends with a fuck you you aint got a choice and all that jazz....haha but yeah stay confident and resistant...


----------



## tallhorseman

Beegod Santana said:


> As of about 2 yrs ago the surpreme court ruled that a police officer has a right to search you for weapons at any time, whether or not he has any reason to suspect that you're carrying one. They also ruled that whatever they find during the search, weapon or otherwise, they have the right to charge you with. The whole "no I do not consent to a search" still works sometimes, but its not a free pass anymore. Basically if they really want to search you, you're gonna get searched.



I thought that ruling only covered bodily searches. Does it include packs, vehicles, HOMES? So we are officially living in Nazi Germany now? :flush:


----------



## mksnowboarder

Beegod Santana said:


> As of about 2 yrs ago the surpreme court ruled that a police officer has a right to search you for weapons at any time, whether or not he has any reason to suspect that you're carrying one.



Nope. When it comes to the law, you gotta be careful with your words. An officer cannot SEARCH you for weapons. They can, at any time, pat down the outer layer of your clothing ONLY to look for weapons. They cannot do anything more.

Generally, if an officer asks you to search, they can't do it legally. That doesn't mean they won't just do it anyway, though. It can never, ever, ever hurt you to refuse a search.

More importantly, you should never really talk to cops, even if you're innocent. I mean, it'll only hurt you to immediately start invoking your rights as soon as the cop says "Hey, you!". But if it gets to the point where they're asking to search or detain me, I ask "Am I being detained or arrested?" If the answer is no, you can just walk away without another word. If the answer is yes, you should sit silently without another word.

I had some great video about a lawyer explaining why you should never say ANYTHING to cops even if you're innocent. If I can find the link, I'll post it.

mike


----------



## sleep

Don't Talk to Police excellent video indeed! Use your right to remain silent never tell the police anything it will only be used against you they are only trying to get a confession/conviction and if they can't get one they'll cook something up even with little or no evidence.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

I recently was in las vegas when i found out my folks filed a missing person report on me. SO i was obliged to call the cops sooner or later to take care of it. The cop that showe dup was all clean cut and nice for the most part. But he started out by immediately patting me down, asking me if i had any weapons, and i told him I had a survival knife. he made me stand in front of his car in the blowing rain and cold wind for abotu half an hour. anytime i tried to take a drink of water, which he eyed mysteriously, hed yell at me to keep my hands where he coudl see him. 

holy shit? is this how you should treat a missing person? 

hefinally let me go after giving me the wrong directions to where i was trying to go, and when i asked him if i was going to get my knife back, he gave me a wierd look like he wasnt trying to keep it, and said, im gonna put it over there by the wall, when i leave u can pick it up. 

easy and smooth for the most part yes. and yes i did have a pipe and herb on me. what a great cop.


----------



## Teko

Stories like this one make me smile. It's one more instance going towards standing your ground no matter what. I fucking love it.


----------



## MiztressWinter

That was an awesome read! Kudo's.


----------



## logan714

the dog thing 

a sumpream court ruling about 5 years is they can only detain you for a reasonable time 15-20mins why the k9 is in rout then they haft to cut you loose

l


----------



## DirtyErik

i love this story!


----------



## trotsky

another odd contradiction is when they come up to you and you haven't done anything.
if you act nervous because you've been falsely accused and you don't want to be taken in on some shit they make up, they think you're hiding something. if you're confident, they think you're being cocky and stick you with something you didn't do anyway.


----------



## NancyLove

I lol'd


----------



## shwillyhaaa

haha thats fukkin great...
it pays to know your rights...
well in this case the most common sensable thing
about bein confronted with police
no warrent or probable cause, no search..
end of story.


----------



## anyways

Fucking brilliant. Good work.


----------



## SparrowW

Really useful info, thanks!

If you're ever having trouble with police in Orlando, Florida, be careful and don't have any attitude. They have a bad habit of beating the shit out of people and no one really polices them. They are also going to push for your SS# and if you don't give it to them they tend to get really pissy. Record them if yo can, just don't let them know it.


----------



## mksnowboarder

You're definitely not required to provide a SSN. Name, DOB, and address (might be hard for some of us) are generally the only things you ever MUST tell an officer.

Truth to FL beatings, though. I got tackled on Jax Beach a few years back, and one of the fuckers kicked me in the head (after I was down and not struggling).

mike


----------



## cicada

fuck yeah. interesting too that it was georgia. the cops there are just fucking cruel.


----------



## Eden

View attachment 18220


Contributing


----------



## deadendjustice

great story man. cops can be so dumb some times


----------



## Belogenberg

this story just made my day!! the rest is kind of depressing/maddening...


----------

